# Quel jour sommes-nous ? / Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui ?



## RaZias

J´ai vu sur l´internet les suivantes façons de demander le jour:

- Quel jour est-il ? 
- Quel jour est-ce ?

Sont toutes les deux correctes ou pas ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

bonjour
mais moi Je n'ai jamais vu de pareil !!!!!
ça me semble très bizarre !
d'après moi ni le premier ni le deuxième ne sont justes !
tu peux dire : quel jour sommes-nous ?
ou   : nous sommes le combien aujourd'hui ?

une autre chose 
si ce sont pour demander la date ne sont pas courants !
mais pour les autres choses peut-etre !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

*Est-il* s'utilise avec l'heure : _Quelle heure *est-il* ?_ car on répond *Il est* 3 trois heures 30.

*Sommes-nous* s'utilise avec les jours et les mois : _Quel jour *sommes-nous *?_ car on répond *nous sommes* mercredi.

*Est-ce* s'utilise avec quand : Q_uand *est-ce* ?_ car on répond *c'est* à la fin du mois.


----------



## TitTornade

IMANAKBARI said:


> tu peux dire : quel jour sommes-nous ?
> ou : nous sommes le combien aujourd'hui ?


 
Pourtant on dit "quel jour était-ce ?" / "Quel jour est-ce que c'était ?" / "c'était quel jour ?"
Pareil pour le futur...

Sinon, "nous sommes le combien ?" ne me paraît pas très correct... C'est même laid comme expression    Mais on l'entend souvent...


----------



## RaZias

C´est-à-dire qu´il existe:

1 - quel jour était-ce ? / Quel jour est-ce que c'était ? / c'était quel jour ?

2 - quel jour est-ce   ? / Quel jour est-ce que c'est ? / c'est quel jour ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Théoriquement oui, mais pratiquement, cette tournure ne s'utilise qu'à l'imparfait ou au futur.


----------



## TitTornade

exemple : 
"Je me marierai prochainement !
- Quel jour est-ce que ça sera ?"

On peut d'ailleurs aussi le faire au présent (un indicatif présent qui indique une action future)
"Je me marie cet été.
- Quel joue est-ce que c'est ?"

Mais pour demander la date du jour, on ne dira pas "Quel jour est-ce"  ?
On dira bien : "quel jour sommes-nous ?" ou éventuellement : "Quelle est la date du jour ?"


----------



## putakli

Non pour "Quelle est *la date du jour*", on dit* "la date d'aujourd'hui".*


----------



## RaZias

Pour demander une date comment on demande ?

Quelle date sommes-nous ?


----------



## putakli

Oui. "Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui ?" par exemple


----------



## Frankofiili

Bonjour,

Pour parler des jours de la semaine, est-ce également correct de dire

Quel jour est-il ?
Quel jour sommes-nous ?
C'est quel jour ?
Quel jour est aujourd'hui ?

Il est jeudi.
C'est jeudi.
Nous sommes jeudi.

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

_Quel jour sommes-nous?
On est quel jour?_

La tournure impersonnelle ne fonctionne pas avec les jours. On peut en revanche l'utiliser pour l'heure :

_Quelle heure est-il?_


----------



## Frankofiili

Merci beaucoup. Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la tournure impersonelle pour parler des dates ?

On est le combien aujourd'hui ?
On est le 3 novembre.

Mais ?
Il est quelle date?
Il est le 3 novembre.
C'est quel jour ?
C'est le 3 novembre.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Donaldos

Frankofiili said:


> Il est quelle date?
> Il est le 3 novembre.
> C'est quel jour ?
> C'est le 3 novembre.



Malheureusement, aucune de ces propositions n'est utilisée pour demander quel jour on est.


----------



## Frankofiili

Bonsoir,
Alors, qu'est-ce qu'il reste comme question ?

On est le combien aujourd'hui ?

Il y a des autres possibilités ?

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## SergueiL

Frankofiili said:


> Il est quelle date?
> Il est le 3 novembre.
> C'est quel jour ?
> C'est le 3 novembre.



 Bonjour
Il est quelle date ? 
Il est le 3 novembre 

"C'est quel jour ?" est impropre mais s'entend parfois. La tournure est très familière.
"C'est le 3 novembre" est un peu étrange sans introduction, mais "Aujourd'hui c'est le 3 novembre" ne pose pas de problème.



Frankofiili said:


> On est le combien aujourd'hui ?
> Il y a des autres possibilités ?



"On est le combien aujourd'hui ?" est largement utilisé à l'oral.
"Nous sommes le combien aujourd'hui ?" est un peu plus élégant mais reste une forme orale.
Légèrement plus soutenu, il existe aussi :
"Quel jour du mois sommes-nous ?"
"Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui"


----------



## Nicodi2

Je suis d'accord avec Sergueil, 
*On est le combien?* est une tournure répandue à l'oral.

Certains disent aussi:
On est quelle date aujourd'hui?

Salutations


----------



## EcGmn

Le combien, le combientième, le combiennième... tous ces néologismes hasardeux tentent de pallier l'oubli du seul mot adéquat : le quantième. En effet, "combien" traduit une quantité alors que "quantième" un rang dans une liste. Regardons la désinence "ème"... A la question "quantième", on répond par deuxième, troisième... tantième (en mathématiques). En Belgique on a conservé l'usage du mot quantième. Les gens demandent : "on est le quantième aujourd'hui?" (autrement dit, "le quantième jour du mois?")


----------



## Nanon

La question "On est le quantième aujourd'hui ?" serait rarissime en France. Le TLFi donne quantième comme _soutenu, littéraire ou administratif_.
Par ailleurs, le combien ne devrait pas être qualifié de néologisme, même si on peut, certes, le rattacher à la langue parlée...


----------



## EcGmn

Oui, je vous le concède, "On est le quantième?" est une question qu'on n'entend plus en France pour connaître la date. Dommage. C'est pour cette raison, effectivement, que l'article auquel renvoie votre message note "_soutenu, littéraire ou administratif_ " (mais on sait que bien souvent les dictionnaires du français considèrent -à tort- comme incorrects les usages en cours ailleurs dans la francophonie). En revanche, ce n'est pas le cas de l'adjectif "quantième" que, pour le coup, j'ai appris durant mon enfance! 
Ex: "C'est la quantième fois que tu nous fais le même coup?" est quelque chose qui peut s'entendre, vous ne croyez pas...?

Quoi qu'il en soit, et vous le dites vous-même, "on est le combien?" reste du langage parlé, je dirais même "bricolé". A défaut de quantième, mieux vaut demander "quel jour sommes-nous?" ;-)


----------



## Nanon

EcGmn, je me garderai bien de répondre au nom de toute la France (pour m'en tenir à ce que je connais le mieux) ou de toute la francophonie, même en faisant appel à un ou des dictionnaires. Toutefois, pour en avoir le cœur net, j'ai relu l'article que j'ai cité en lien et consulté un autre dictionnaire (le Robert, cette fois). Nulle part, dans ces articles, il n'est fait mention d'une incorrection ni même d'un usage spécifique dans un autre pays de la francophonie ou dans une région particulière.

Pour "C'est la quantième fois que tu nous fais le même coup ?", je puis vous confirmer n'avoir pas entendu cette phrase. Pour autant, je ne la trouve ni régionale, ni fautive, mais rare quoique compréhensible. Toutefois, l'information que vous apportez est précieuse car elle serait susceptible d'aider à classer cette tournure comme un belgicisme (au sens de "particularité du français de Belgique" et non de "faute").

Quant à "On est le combien ?" ou "Le combien sommes-nous ?" dans la mesure où "On est le quantième ?" ou "Le quantième sommes-nous ?"  sont inusités en France, ce sont des phrases qu'un apprenant sera susceptible d'entendre très souvent et donc de reproduire, tout en gardant à l'esprit qu'avec "on", il s'agit de la langue parlée.


----------



## Maître Capello

À propos de _quantième_, voir également le fil suivant où Chimel (belge également) confirme l'utiliser normalement → combientième / quantième.


----------



## Nicomon

EcGmn said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, et vous le dites vous-même, "on est le combien?" reste du langage parlé, je dirais même "bricolé". A défaut de quantième, mieux vaut demander "quel jour sommes-nous?" ;-)


 Ou plutôt... _quelle date sommes-nous, _ou en langage plus familier, _on est quelle date, _non?  

Enfin moi, si on me demandait _quel jour sommes-nous_, à moins que la personne précise _quel jour du mois_, je serais plus portée à répondre _mardi_ que _le 12 avril_.

« _On est_ _le combien_ » ne me choque pas en langage familier, mais _le combien sommes-nous_ me semble curieux (on dirait un mélange de deux registres). 

Cela dit, j'ai bien envie de remettre_ quantième_ à la mode. Le mot est en effet nettement plus joli que _combientième._


----------



## Nanon

Justement, voilà une discussion qui vient d'un autre site, sur le même sujet.

"Le combien sommes-nous ?" ou "Nous sommes le combien ?", voire "On est le combien ?" (surtout les deux dernières, en fait) me semblaient être des questions habituelles en France, à l'époque où l'on payait par chèque (et avant l'instauration de "La machine le complétera pour vous" : cela commence donc à dater ). Autrement dit, rien que de très normal en France alors qu'au Québec, ça fait bizarre .

À la question "Quel jour sommes-nous ?", il y aura toujours des gens pour répondre qu'on est mardi, mais cela reste une façon correcte et soutenue de contourner la difficulté...


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Autrement dit, rien que de très normal en France alors qu'au Québec, ça fait bizarre .


 J'ai dû mal m'exprimer. Non seulement « On est le combien ? » ne me choque pas... il peut m'arriver de le dire, bien qu'en général, je demande « _Quelle date on est_? ». 

Ce qui « sonne » bizarre à mon oreille, c'est la combinaison « le combien » - qui me semble familier - et « sommes-nous » - plus soutenu que « on est ».
C'est pour ça que j'ai parlé de mélange de deux registres.  

Mais je continue de penser que bien des personnes (c'est du moins le cas dans mon entourage immédiat) répondront _mardi, mercredi_ à la question :
«_ quel jour sommes nous / on est? »._ 

_Quel mois sommes nous? Avril, ou le 4e de l'année?_


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais je continue de penser que bien des personnes (c'est du moins le cas dans mon entourage immédiat) répondront _mardi, mercredi_ à la question : «_ quel jour sommes nous / on est? »._


C'est la réponse que je donnerais également.


----------



## EcGmn

Pourtant je ne suis pas Belge! Mais ma grand-mère nous reprenait toujours étant enfants, mes frères, cousins ou moi-même, quand on disait "combien(t)ième" : "il faut dire quantième!". S'agissant de l'absence de mention au dictionnaire comme quoi "le quantième" est usité en Belgique pour les dates, cela révèle de fait une absence d'information : ce n'est pas un usage parmi d'autres mais bien la formule généralisée qui s'entend dans la bouche de tout le monde! Pour avoir un épouse belge et bien des amis en Belgique, je suis assez bien placé m'en rendre compte...


----------



## ilie86

Donaldos said:


> Malheureusement, aucune de ces propositions n'est utilisée pour demander quel jour on est.



Pour demander la date:

1. Quelle est la date, aujourd'hui? /Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui?
    Nous sommes le 29 mars/Nous sommes le samedi 29 mars

2. Le combien sommes-nous aujourd'hui?
  Nous sommes le 29 mars/Nous sommes le samedi 29 mars (soutenu)

2.1 On est le combien aujourd'hui? (courant)
On est le 29 mars/On est le samedi 29 mars

2.2  C'est le combien aujourd'hui? (courant)
C'est le 29 mars/C'est le samedi 29 mars

[…]

4. Quel jour sommes-nous aujourd'hui?
Nous sommes samedi


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nicomon

Salut ilie 86,

Perso, à la question « on est le combien », je répondrais seulement : « (on est) le 29 »

Mars et samedi (mois et jour) n'ont rien à voir avec « combien ».

Je ne préciserais pas non plus « samedi » si on me demandait  « Quelle est la date d'aujourd'hui ? ».  
Je répondrais :  le 29 mars... sans ajouter « Nous sommes ».


----------



## ilie86

Merci de ta réponse.
Oui, moi non plus, à l'oral, je ne répondrai pas comme ça.
Je veux savoir tout simplement, si les articles, les questions et le réponses sont correctes du point de vu grammatical.


----------



## Nicomon

Tout est correct d'un stricte point de vue grammatical.

Ce sont les réponses aux questions qui ne sont pas toutes logiques à mon avis.

Combien ? demande un chiffre.
Quelle est la date ? =  chiffre + mois mais pas « samedi ». 

Peut-être que d'autres auront des avis différents.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai encore des questions à vous poser sur la date.

On est le combien, aujourd'hui? On est le 5
C'est le combien, aujourd'hui? C'est le 5

Le combien sommes-nous? Nous sommes le cinq.

Mais si l'on veut savoir quel jour on est, les questions ci-dessus sont-elles correctes?

On est quel jour, aujourd'hui? On est mardi/ On est quel jour le 9 août? On est samedi
C'est quel jour, aujourd'hui? C'est mardi/ C'est quel jour le 9 août? C'est samedi
Quel jour sommes-nous, aujourd'hui? Nous sommes mardi/ Quel jours sommes-nous le 9 août? Nous sommes samedi

Dans l'exemple ci-après, est-il correct d'ajouter l'indéfini?

C'est quel jour le 31?
C'est un mardi

Merci


----------



## tilt

Toutes tes phrases sont correctes, si ce qu'il faut changer le temps de la question, selon que la date est passé ou non :
_- On sera quel jour, le 9 août ?
__- Quel jour étions-nous, le 9 août ?_

Il faut cependant noter que même faisant porter la question sur le _jour _plutôt que le _combien_, ton interlocuteur peut penser que tu désires connaître la date. Pour demander assurément si on est lundi ou mardi, tu peux préciser _On est quel jour de la semaine ?_


----------



## ilie86

Alors, dis-moi si cela te convient le plus:

On est quel jour, aujourd'hui? On est mardi/ On SERA quel jour le 9 août? On SERA samedi
C'est quel jour, aujourd'hui? C'est mardi/ Ce SERA quel jour le 9 août? Ce SERA samedi
Quel jour sommes-nous, aujourd'hui? Nous sommes mardi/ Quel jours SERONS-nous le 9 août? Nous serons samedi

Merci à l'avance


----------



## tilt

Oui, tout est parfait ici.


----------



## TitTornade

mes réponses: 



tilt said:


> _On sera quel jour, le 9 août ?_


_

Ben, on sera le 9 août... 

_


tilt said:


> _On est quel jour de la semaine ?_



On est vendredi, aujourd'hui !


----------



## Jemieloulou

Personnellement, moi étant d'origine congolaise\kinshasa. Dont notre expression du français si je peux le dire se rapproche de la langue belge. 

On pose souvent la question de savoir, "quel jour sommes-nous?" 

Pour la date.


"Nous sommes le quantième aujourd'hui ?" Où
"Nous sommes le combien ?"

Personnellement moi j'ai grandi en m'exprimant de cette manière là et personne ne m'a jamais réprimander pour ma manière de parler.


----------

